# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > مباحث عمومی کار با سخت افزارها، سنسورها و لوازم جانبی >  سنسور نور

## hamidhws

سلام دوستان
اول از همه بگم واقعا نمیدونستم این سوالو کجا مطرح کنم و اگه مربوط به اینجا نمیشه عذر میخوام. 
من هیچی از سنسور نوری نمیدونم اما کاری که میخوام بکنم اینه

فرض کنید توی یه مکان کاملا تاریک یه سنسور نوری (یا هرچی که اینکارو بکنه) قرار دادیم و اونو به کامپیوتر یا هر وسیله ای که بشه باهاش برنامه نوشت وصل کردیم. من میخوام به محض  وجود کوچکترین منبع نوری اونو تشخیص بده و توی سیستم ثبت کنه (مثلا یه متغیر true بشه). حالا سوال اصلی اینه که ایا اصلا چیزی به اسم سنسور نوری یا هرچیزی که کار منو با توجه به شرایطی که گفتم راه بندازه وجود داره و یا چیو پیشنهاد میکنید.سوال دومم کمی تخصصی تره اما خیلی خیلی خیلی برام مهمه , میخواستم بدونم مدت زمان تشخیص سنسور دقیقا چه مدت هست؟فرض کنید فاصله منبع نور 2 متر هست و با توجه به سرعت نور و مدت زمان تشخیص سنسور و عملیات پردازشگر دقیقا چه مدت زمان میبره ؟ مثلا چند هزارم یا ملیاردم ثانیه؟ یه مقدار تقریبی و حدودا دقیق میخوام و به شدت برام مهمه . البته میدونم سوالم تا یه حدی جنبه سخت افزاری و فیزیک پیدا میکنه اما خواهشا اگر کسی اطلاعی داره یا راهی که بتونم جواب سوالامو پیدا کنم ممنون میشم دریغ نکنید

با تشکر

----------


## m.j_banitaba

برای چه کاری می خوای؟

----------


## hamidhws

یه جور کار ابتکاری واسه یکی از ایده هام هست (اگه بگم چیه باور نمیکنید چون اصلا ربطی بهم ندارن!) ,حالا اگه نخوام ازسنسور نوری استفاده کنم و مثلا بخوام از دوربین استفاده کنم چی؟یعنی از طریق پردازش تصویر منبع نور رو شناسایی کنم و... اما فکر کنم دوربین تا یه تعداد فریم خاصی رو میتونه پوشش بده درسته؟مثلا زمانی که منبع نور روشن شد در کسری از ثانیه اون نور به دوربین میرسه و من میخوام همون لحظه ثبت بشه (یعنی حتی هزارم یا میلیونیوم ثانیه هم برام ارزش داره). حالا به نظرتون راهی هست؟

----------


## m.j_banitaba

سنسور نور در دو گروه ساده و ماترسی هستند 
ساده ها در انواع فتوسل مقاومت نوری دیود نوری ترازیستور نوری که همگی بسته به تکنولوژی ساختشون یک پارامتر به نام تاخیر انتشار دارن که در دیتاشیت قطعه نوشته شده
در ماتریسی ها پارامتری به نام زمان روبش مطرح می شود که تعداد نمونه برداری در ثانیه را مشخص می کند.
و در نهایت فکر نکنم هیچ کدوم به درد شما بخوره. شما احتمالا برای کاربرد مخابراتی می خواین؟ یا برای کاربرد آزمایشگاهی؟
در ضمن اگه برای محاسبه فاصله میخواهی لیزر و خواص نور جواب بهتری میدن.

----------


## hamidhws

ممنون از توضیحاتتون دوست عزیز,کاربرد ازمایشگاهی هست . ببینید در واقع چیز کلی که میخوام اینه : فرض کنید من میخوام یک پیغام  از نقطه x به y بفرستم(پیغام من متن یا چیزی شبیه به این نیست فقط 1 حالت بیشتر نداره. یعنی وفتی منبع نور روشن بشه اونو دریافت میکنه همین), و زمان برام خیلی خیلی مهمه و چون سرعت نور از همه سرعت ها بالاتره میخواستم از این روش استفاده کنم , شما نظرتون چیه؟فرض کنید فاصله حداکثر 10 متر باشه و من بخوام در نزدیک به صفر ثانیه اینکار انجام بشه

----------


## m.j_banitaba

میزان تششع و میزان نویز محیط و میزان مدت تششع چقدره؟
آیا منبع نور دست خودتونه یا فقط آشکار ساز رو طراحی می کنید؟

----------


## hamidhws

> میزان تششع و میزان نویز محیط و میزان مدت تششع چقدره؟
> آیا منبع نور دست خودتونه یا فقط آشکار ساز رو طراحی می کنید؟


 فکر کنم مجبورم توی یه محیط ایزوله یا تاریک اینکارو انجام بدم درسته؟یا در محیط معمولی هم میشه؟
منبع نور هم دست خودمه

----------


## m.j_banitaba

اگه در فرکانس بالا کار کنید نویز محیط حذف.

----------


## hamidhws

من در این مورد اطلاعات کمه دوست عزیز , اگه کمی بیشتر توضیح بدید یا منبعی معرفی کنید ممنون میشم

----------


## m.j_banitaba

نویز های محیطی فرکانسهایی در حدود زیر 500hz دارن حالا اگه پالس نوری شما فرکانسی بیشتر از 5khz داشته باشه به راحتی با یک خازن قابل جدا سازی از نور محیطه و هر چقدر هم ضعیف با شه با یک تقویت کننده قابل آشکار سازیه.

----------


## hamidhws

> نویز های محیطی فرکانسهایی در حدود زیر 500hz دارن حالا اگه پالس نوری شما فرکانسی بیشتر از 5khz داشته باشه به راحتی با یک خازن قابل جدا سازی از نور محیطه و هر چقدر هم ضعیف با شه با یک تقویت کننده قابل آشکار سازیه.


از توضیحاتتون ممنونم دوست عزیز,پس با این حساب مشکلی نیست . فقط میمونه سرعت پردازش و شناسایی نور.میخوام بدونم چقدر طول میکشه تا بعد از رسیدن نور به سنسور بتونم اونو ثبت کنم؟منظورم اینه که سرعت شناسایی سنسور چقدره و همچنین ایا میتونم به کامپیوتر وصلش کنم؟یا چه چیزی به کار من میاد که بتونم با کمتر مقدار اتلاف اونو ثبت کنم؟

مثلا اگه نور از نقطه x تابانده شود و در مدت 300 میلیاردم ثانیه به نقطه y برسه , بعد از رسیدن نور به نقطه y چه مدت زمانی طول میکشه تا بتونم منبع نور رو تشخیص بدم؟(فکرکنم پردازشگر میتونه 300 میلیارد پردازش در ثانیه رو انجام بده و فقط میمونه دقت سنسور؟ اگه جایی اشتباه میکنم لطفا بفرمایید)

از کمکتون صمیمانه تشکر میکنم

----------


## m.j_banitaba

نکته اول پردازنده های کنونی 3 تا 4 گیگ پالس اجرایی دارند. یعنی 3 میلیارد دستور . در مورد ترانزیستور نوری هم:
raise time=fall time=5usاست یعنی هر پالس 10us کوتاهتر نمی تواند باشد.
این یک نمونه دیتاشیت است:
http://www.dorukan.com/files/PT333-3C.pdf

----------


## hamidhws

بازم ممنون




> هر پالس 10us کوتاهتر نمی تواند باشد.


10us یعنی چقدر؟

----------


## m.j_banitaba

10 میکرو ثانیه.
یعنی ده میلونیم ثانیه.

----------


## hamidhws

> 10 میکرو ثانیه.
> یعنی ده میلونیم ثانیه.


 همین مقدارم کافیه , دوست عزیز واقعا ممنونم خیلی بهم کمک کردی  .
یه نمونه از این سنسورا که بتونم به کامپیوتر وصل کنم بهم معرفی میکنی؟ قیمتش مهم نیست فقط میخوام بهترین باشه . 
فقط یه سوال دیگم داشتم , این سنسور میتونه مقدار فرکانس نور رو هم تشخیص بده؟ از چند تا چند فرکانس رو پوشش میده؟و اینکه حداکثر مقدار فرکانس نور چقدر هست.

بازم تشکر میکنم , واقعا کمک هاتون مفید بود

----------


## m.j_banitaba

نه فرکانس نور در حد تراهرتزه خیلی خیلی بیشتر از فرکانس نوسان الکترون.در عوض فرکانس نور با طیف نور رابطه مستقیم داره جهت تشخیص فرکانس نور از فیلتر های رنگی استفاده میشه.

----------


## farzadsw

در کنار فرمایشات دوستمون، این نکته رو هم یاد آوری کنم که استفاده از کامپیوتر خودش تاخیر نسبتا زیادی ایجاد میکنه (بیشتر به واسطه سیستم عامل) که بسته به پورت ارتباطی و مشخصات سیستم شما تا 20-30 میلی ثانیه هم میتونه باشه.

----------


## hamidhws

> در کنار فرمایشات دوستمون، این نکته رو هم یاد آوری کنم که استفاده از کامپیوتر خودش تاخیر نسبتا زیادی ایجاد میکنه (بیشتر به واسطه سیستم عامل) که بسته به پورت ارتباطی و مشخصات سیستم شما تا 20-30 میلی ثانیه هم میتونه باشه.


دوست عزیز برای رفع این مشکل چیکار میشه کرد؟

----------


## m.j_banitaba

می شود از مدارات dsp یا fpga استفاده کرد البته یکم گرون میشه.

----------


## hamidhws

ضمن تشکر فراوان چنتا سوال داشتم :




> جهت تشخیص فرکانس نور از فیلتر های رنگی استفاده میشه.


متوجه نشدم دوست عزیز, یعنی سنسوری وجود داره که هم نور رو تشخیص بده هم بتونه فرکانس نور رو تشخیص بده؟ من نمیدونم فرکانس از چند تا چنده اما به فرض اگه از 1 تا 100 باشه بهمون بگه مثلا فرکانس نور 42 هست 

همچین چیزی وجود داره دوست عزیز؟

بازم ممنون

----------


## m.j_banitaba

اینجا رو یه نگاه کن:
http://rasekhoon.net/article/show/204938/

----------


## f.yousefipoor

سلام دوستان
من این تاپیک رو خوندم اما به جواب سوالم نرسیدم
البته این لینک راسخون هم باز نمی شد
سوالم اینه که سنسوری هست که صرفا گیرنده و فرستنده فرکانس باشه؟
حالا یا اینکه به فرکانس تبدیل کنه؟
می خوام *اثر داپلر* رو اندازه گیری کنم
دیدم که مبدل شدت به فرکانس هست، اما همین قدر که شدت رو اندازه گیری کنه یعنی داپلر نیست دیگه
ممنون می شم اگر راهنمایی م کنید دوستان
به شدت تازه واردم و نیاز به کمک های خوبتون دارم 

مرسی

----------


## m.j_banitaba

اثر داپلر رو در نور را با طیف نگاری مشخص می کنند.

----------


## mehran901

> سوالم اینه که سنسوری هست که صرفا گیرنده و فرستنده فرکانس باشه؟
> حالا یا اینکه به فرکانس تبدیل کنه؟


من خوب متوجه سوال نشدم ولی اگه دنبال سنسوری هستین که متناسب با شدن نور فرکانسی رو بهتون بده از سنسورهایی مثل tsl230 که در واقع شدت سنج نوری هست میتونین استفاده کنین خروجیشم بازه ای از فرکانس هست

----------


## mehran901

> یه جور کار ابتکاری واسه یکی از ایده هام هست (اگه بگم چیه باور نمیکنید چون اصلا ربطی بهم ندارن!) ,حالا اگه نخوام ازسنسور نوری استفاده کنم و مثلا بخوام از دوربین استفاده کنم چی؟یعنی از طریق پردازش تصویر منبع نور رو شناسایی کنم و... اما فکر کنم دوربین تا یه تعداد فریم خاصی رو میتونه پوشش بده درسته؟مثلا زمانی که منبع نور روشن شد در کسری از ثانیه اون نور به دوربین میرسه و من میخوام همون لحظه ثبت بشه (یعنی حتی هزارم یا میلیونیوم ثانیه هم برام ارزش داره). حالا به نظرتون راهی هست؟


باتوجه به پاسخ بقیه دوستان ، ی نکته ای به نظرم رسید که اشاره کردن بهش خالی از لطف نیست ... با ی سنسور ساده قرار نیس بتونین کوچکترین تغییرات نوری در گستره ی محیط چند متری رو ثبت کنین ، خب اگه بخواین کوچکترین منبع نوری رو شناسایی کنین علاوه بر اینکه میتونین از روش های ابتکاری ترکیبی سنسور ها ی مختلف استفاده کنین از پردازش تصویر خیلی خوب تو این زمینه میتونین بهره ببرین

فقط کافیه ی دوربین بالای اتاق به فرض نصب کنین و با نوشتن یبرنامه ساده ، به وجود اومدن ی منبع نوری رو شناسایی کنین ، به لحاظ سرعت پردازش باید پارامتر های مختلف طرح رو در نظر گرفت ، ولی فکر میکنم روش قابل اطمینان و نسبتا سریعی میتونه باشه ،

----------

